# Orange Beach fishing



## AUphil (May 31, 2012)

I am headed down to Orange Beach with my wife and boys on Thursday and was wondering if anyone can give me any tips for fishing the Orange Beach area. I have not been down there in many years(10), so really do not have an idea of where or what to do. We will be staying in Terry Cove and I may have an 18 ft Key West to my disposal. 

Any help with spots inshore or near shore by boat would be appreciated. I fish a few times a year in St George and Port St Joe Bay, but have not around Orange Beach. This trip was last minute and fell into my lap this week, so have not been able to plan the way I would have liked to.

Thanks,


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Are we talking trout and reds? Or nearshore as in close snapper spots?


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Go to outdooralabama.com there are several inshore reefs listed there a couple close to Terry Cove. The Pass and bridge are also popular spots.

Good luck!


----------



## AUphil (May 31, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Are we talking trout and reds? Or nearshore as in close snapper spots?


 
Yes definitely Trouts and Reds, but also would like to get on some flounder. Near shore as far as snapper spots would be great. As I said, this will be my first experience really fishing around Orange Beach, and I really hope the boat works out for me.

Thanks for any help


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

AUphil said:


> Yes definitely Trouts and Reds, but also would like to get on some flounder. Near shore as far as snapper spots would be great. As I said, this will be my first experience really fishing around Orange Beach, and I really hope the boat works out for me.
> 
> Thanks for any help


Live bull minnows on a jighead around the ono island docks for flounder. The public reef list on the above mentioned website has multiple snapper spots within 8 miles. Trout eill be biting under dock lights at night in little lagoon and wolf bay.


----------



## AUphil (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for the tips so far. We go down tomorrow afternoon. Hopefully I can put my boys on some fish. They are very excited.

Can anyone give my any tips on rigs for some of the closer artificial reefs and tips on night fishing the lights?

Thank you all very much. I hope to post pics and updates to this thread over the next week.


----------



## sunnh2o (Jul 28, 2009)

If you fish lights at night, live shrimp always work well. My personal spots are in wolf bay and around the lights just inside the pass opposite of old river. i love to you the suspended rapala's in solid white or black/silver. Good luck, hope you get the boys on some!


----------

